# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  > [SOLVED] How do I get excel to always open with a maximized window

## Stacymm

For some reason, lately when excel starts, it starts with the window very
small.  How do I set it to that all the windows open as maximized windows.

----------


## swatsp0p

Couple things to try.  Open Excel, size the window to desired size using the side or corner drag handles (don't just click the maximize button).  Once it is sized to your liking, close Excel.  Now reopen.  Did it retain this size?

Also, if you are opening Excel from a shortcut on your desktop, startmenu or taskbar, right click on the icon and choose properties.  Click the Shortcut tab and look at the "Run" field.  Does it say "Normal Window"?  Normal window remembers the last non-full window setting and opens to that -- every time.  If so, choose "Maximized", click "Apply" and OK to close.  Now, Excel will always open full screen.  

HTH

----------


## Dave Peterson

I think xl likes to "help" you by remember what you did last.

If the worksheet window was saved less than maximized, it'll open less than
maximized -- but only if you don't have the current worksheet window maximized.

I'd try creating a new workbook.  Maximize every window that you want
maximized.  Then close the workbook and excel.

(delete that test workbook when you're done.)



Stacymm wrote:
>
> For some reason, lately when excel starts, it starts with the window very
> small.  How do I set it to that all the windows open as maximized windows.

--

Dave Peterson

----------


## maresrob

Hello,
In excel 2016, I have learned that by opening an excel spreadsheet (file) and then maximizing it, all excel files that you open afterwards will open maximized as well
Hope this helps and makes sense.

----------


## uncommann

I've noticed lately that, though it does remember my window size the next time I open Excel, if I close it when it's maximized then reopen it, if I try to move it there is a blank page behind the document. If I close the blank page it closes that page and the page I opened. Also, if I try to move the maximized page to another screen Excel jumps around like it's a video problem. Hard to explain, but very strange.

----------


## nagaraj15

OPen Excel, maximize the window, once full screen, close excel with pressing control key. next time it opens maximized window

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

@nagaraj
This thread being 14 years old, I doubt the OP hasn't found the answer yet...  :Smilie:

----------


## BIll_B

With Windows 10, hold the Left Shift while Right-Clicking on the desired Closed App Icon. 

It will take a few seconds for an extensive list of Options to appear if the App has enabled them. 

The Last Option is Properties. You'll find "Run" there.

----------

